# New Halloween Album by Jon Autopsy



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Jon Autopsy just released a new Halloween album. He does music for a bunch of attractions, and I think his stuff is really solid. It's a combination of atmospheric with some techno thrown in (my music vocabulary is limited, so that's just my take). I think his music is only on Itunes (please don't hate me): 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/halloween-party-vol.-1/id613299100


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Yay-uhhh. I've worked with Jon at Sinister Pointe. He's pretty awesome


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I can't get Itunes to work on the laptop for some reason, I search for him and nothing comes up.


----------



## LuluSteve98 (Mar 20, 2013)

This new album is awesome and my friends also like it.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

If it doesn't work on Itunes, I would try contacting him via Facebook or email 

Good luck!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kprimm said:


> I can't get Itunes to work on the laptop for some reason, I search for him and nothing comes up.


I have zero use for iTunes... I didn't take the time to listen to many, but I managed to find some songs on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/jonautopsy/videos.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's his Sound Cloud page with a few samples of his work, he did some of the audio for the Winchester Mystery house's Halloween haunt ( I went to & was _awesome_ !!!! )
http://soundcloud.com/jonautopsy


----------

